# John Deere X590 vs 1025R - Better Snowblower and why...Worth it?



## Kelly Aulenback

I really like the 1025R because of the 4WD and Shaft operation for mowing, etc... I think it might be overkill though as I need something to mow with, and snow blow a 400ft driveway with slight slope. Is the diff lock enough with chains and weights or should I pony up the money for a 1025R. Not interested in a 7 series as your looking at 1025 money already with more capabilities anyway. I live in an area that gets a lot of snow and wet and heavy at times as well.


----------



## z445guy

With anything you are plowing are snow blowing slow and steady wins the race , with weight to much you get stuck to little you get stuck it's a fine line with weight, but chains are good as long as you are shown how to install them right on your machine , also if you can afford another set of rims and tires for he rear that's even better then chains . Kelly in the part of the country I live in the postal service been getting away from chains and using studed tires 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells

My preference would be the 1025/1026R series because they walk up on the mower decks and snap them in place. There is nothing worse than using the armstrong method to drag a deck out from under a big mower twice a year to sharpen the blades and service the deck, then fight the linkage to reconnect everything. 

The compact tractors solve that problem.

The downside of the compact tractors is weight in the spring when the lawn and underlying soil is wet. But that same weight is a blessing with snow removal.


----------



## z445guy

Like i said rcwells its a fine line with the weight 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Groo

Working a blower hard, the x590 will be putting that power through a belt. The 1025 would be putting that blower power through the mid PTO shaft.

How hard to you think it will be to power that blower? and how wet do you think it would get?

Another think to consider; what fuel are you dealing with now? Do you already have gasoline cans laying around? Do you already have diesel cans laying around? I know if I was on the edge, I wouldn't introduce diesel storage into the mix without a good reason to do so.

for me; the 4wd and dif locks aren't major factors for you limited uses.


----------

